# Graphik Stockt



## port29 (28. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe gerade ein kleines Problem mit meinem Rechner. Ich bin zwar Programmierer, spiele aber doch gerne ab und zu ein paar Games in der Freizeit. Das letzte Spiel, dass ich tatsächlich gespielt habe, war HL² Episode One, direkt nachdem es rausgekommen ist. Als ich vor einigen Tagen Episode Two spielen wollte, hatte ich ein Problem, dass auch bei der neuen UT Demo aufgetaucht ist. Ab und zu stockt einfach die Graphik, bzw. das ganze Game. Die Stellen sind auch nicht fest definiert. Ich habe auch schon versucht die Auflösung und die Texturen runterzusetzen, aber das hat auch nicht geholfen. Allerdings bin ich auch der Meinung, dass die Graka eigentlich gut genug sein sollte. 

Mein Rechner ist ein Athlon 3700+ mit 2GB RAM, die Graka ist eine Gainward Bliss 7900GT PCX mit den neuesten Treibern. Das OS ist Windows XP (frisch installiert, auf dem System ist nichteinmal eine Firewall oder ein AV Programm installiert, die Leistung kann deshalb dort auch nicht verschwinden)

Hat von euch jemand eine Idee, woran das Problem liegen kann?


----------



## Raubkopierer (29. Oktober 2007)

Das Problem kann von einem veralteten Grafikkartentreiber herrühren. Welche Version benutzt du?


----------



## port29 (29. Oktober 2007)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Das Problem kann von einem veralteten Grafikkartentreiber herrühren. Welche Version benutzt du?



Also die NVIDIA Systemsteuerung sagt mir folgendes:


```
NVIDIA Systeminformationen-Bericht erstellt am: 10/29/2007 00:08:48
Name des Systems: DESK1

[Anzeige]
Prozessor:		AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3700+ (2211 MHz)
Betriebssystem:	Microsoft Windows XP (Service Pack 2)
DirectX-Version:	9.0c
&GPU-Prozessor:		GeForce 7900 GT/GTO
ForceWare-Version:	163.71
Speicher:		512 MB
Video-BIOS-Version:	5.71.22.12.03
IRQ:			19
Bus:			PCI Express x8

[Komponenten]

nvCplUIR.dll		1.4.900.10		NVIDIA Control Panel
nvCpl.cpl		1.4.900.10		NVIDIA Control Panel Applet
nvExpBar.dll		1.4.900.10		NVIDIA Control Panel
nvCplUI.exe		1.4.900.10		NVIDIA Control Panel
nvViTvSR.dll		6.14.11.6371		NVIDIA Video and TV Server
nvViTvS.dll		6.14.11.6371		NVIDIA Video and TV Server
nvDispSR.dll		6.14.11.6371		NVIDIA Display Server
NVMCTRAY.DLL		6.14.11.6371		NVIDIA Media Center Library
NVOGLNT.DLL		6.14.11.6371		NVIDIA Compatible OpenGL ICD
nvDispS.dll		6.14.11.6371		NVIDIA Display Server
NVCPL.DLL		6.14.11.6371		NVIDIA Compatible Windows 2000 Display driver, Version 163.71 
NV4_MINI.SYS		6.14.11.6371		NVIDIA Compatible Windows 2000 Miniport Driver, Version 163.71 
NV4_DISP.DLL		6.14.11.6371		NVIDIA Compatible Windows 2000 Display driver, Version 163.71 
nvGameSR.dll		6.14.11.6371		NVIDIA 3D Settings Server
nvGameS.dll		6.14.11.6371		NVIDIA 3D Settings Server
```


----------

